# CPU 8-Pin Buchse / 4-Pin Stecker



## Ravemail (4. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe eine Frage zu diesem  Motherboard:

Support For B250M PRO-VD | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global.

Ich möchte ein vorhandenes Netzteil mit diesem Board verwenden, welches nur über einen 4-Pin CPU-Power Stecker verfügt. Ist es möglich das Board (allgemein alle/bestimmte Boards?) mit nur einem 4-Pin Stecker an CPU_PWR1 und ohne 4-zu-8-Adapter zu betreiben?
Als Prozessor soll ein Pentium 4560 zum Einsatz kommen, mit  Wattage-Problemen ist also nicht zu rechnen. Aus der Anleitung kann ich leider nur folgendes erlesen: 
"Make sure that all the power cables are securely connected to a proper ATX power supply to ensure stable operation of the motherboard."

Grüße


----------



## MSIToWi (5. April 2018)

Hallo,
von der Beschreibung her klingt es so, als wäre das Netzteil schon ein wenig betagter oder schwächer, da hier keine 8 PINs für die CPU bereit gestellt werden.
Ich würde empfehlen ein aktuelles Netzteil zu verbauen.


----------



## Ravemail (5. April 2018)

Hallo Tobias,

danke für den freundlichen Rat zur Vorsicht, ich hätte mir allerdings eher einen Hinweis gewünscht, ob die Pins auf dem Motherboard verbunden sind, oder extern verbunden werden müssen.

hab das ganze nun per Multimeter durchgemessen und dann einfach mit nur einem 4-Pin Stecker die Anschlüsse 1,2 sowie 5+6 belegt. Es funktioniert. Ich habe das System 2 Stunden unter Prime95 eingebrannt. So viel Last wird es im Laufe seines Lebens unter den Fingern von Oma Barbara sicher nie wieder erleiden. Egal, Härtetest bestanden.

Es handelt sich übrigens um ein 300W Twin-Rail Netzteil eines 2011er OEM Rechners. Verbaut sind außer der der 54W TDP CPU mit Boxed-Lüfter noch 2 DIMMs, 1xM.2 SATA SSD, 1x3,5" HDD sowie 2xGehäuse Lüfter.


----------



## 4B11T (5. April 2018)

Natürlich sind alle Adern verbunden. Der Sinn der zusätzlichen Steckerkontakte liegt in der sonst zu hohen Stromstärke an den Pins für die Masse. (Steckverbindung = Übergangswiderstand) Je weniger Pins verbunden sind, desto wärmer werden die verbliebenen und es kann zum Auslöten des Steckers auf dem PCB kommen: Gefahr von Funken und Feuer! Das muss nicht passieren, aber könnte. Denk mal an einen Feuerschaden und der Versicherungsgutachter findet heraus, dass es selbstverschuldet war, da ein elektrisches Gerät außerhalb seiner Spezifikation betrieben wurde, Viel Spaß!


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2018)

Scheint ein günstiger Rechner zu sein, da ist es nicht schlimm wenn das Netzteil durch brennt und CPU, Mainboard und ggf. noch andere Bauteile mit in den Tod reist.
Moderne gute Netzteile haben hierzu eine bessere Schutzschaltung, wo dann auch alle benötigten Kabeln mit dabei sind.


----------



## Ravemail (7. April 2018)

Danke für die Schelte ihr 2.

Auch wenn ich eigentlich ein Freund von Recycling bin, überwiegt hier klar der Nutzen die Kosten einer Neuanschaffung.

Ein neues NT ist unterwegs.


----------

